# Tales of the Abyss: The Animé



## Cheetah (Jul 12, 2008)

*Tales of the Abyss: The Animé*

http://www.tv-toa.jp/

Also YouTube clip.

According to the Tales forums, it's going to be 26 episodes long and will start airing in Japan in October. _And_ they're keeping the game's original voice actors!

Exciting, no? :D


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Tales of the Abyss: The Animé*

I loved TotA, but definitely _not_ for the story. It's a lot like LotR; it's way too focused in its own folklore and such. I may still give it a try, and the videos do look nice... so I dunno.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Tales of the Abyss: The Animé*

Whoa, wait - 26 episodes? Not just the four they usually do?

_Awesome~_

I didn't want them to do an Abyss anime, four episodes certainly couldn't do it justice. But now I'm quite excited~!


----------

